# parlantes para medios



## weber3234 (May 28, 2011)

muchachos quiero armar 2 bafles para medios, tengo 2 woofers de 15 armados en cajas para graves y con los tweeters no suena muy bien que digamos, me faltan medios, el tema es que quiero armar 2 bafles para colocar 2 woofers de 8¨ por cada bafle y ponerle un divisor de frecuencia pasivo a cada bafle. El tema viene asi, estube viendo y lo que esta a mi alcance son los woofers jahro de 8¨de 80WRMS importados, y los otros jahro rango extendido de 8¨ de 50wrms. cual de estos andaria mejor. O que recomiendan. Y la otra pregunta es importa las dimensiones de la caja para estos parlantes siendo que son para reproducir medios?

el rango extendido trabaja de 80hz a 7000hz

woofer wc850 trabaja entre 40hz a 4500hz


----------

